# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Adobe Flash Player

## BiZ111

*Adobe Flash Player*

*Adobe Flash Player* предназначен для отображения и проигрывания анимационных роликов, маленьких игр, презентаций и рекламы в формате SWF, используемых на большом количестве web-сайтов.

Десятая версия реализует поддержку трехмерных объектов, возможность использования пользовательских фильтров и эффектов, улучшенную систему прорисовки текста, API для рисования, а также прочие визуальные улучшения.

*10.1.53.64*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

